
Volkswagen Says 11M Cars Worldwide Are Affected in Diesel Deception - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/23/business/international/volkswagen-diesel-car-scandal.html?_r=0
======
jbob2000
I wonder where that $7.8 billion is coming from. If they pulled it from R&D,
will we see sub-standard VW models for the next couple of years?

I imagine we're going to get a decade of "VW is environmentally friendly!" ads
too, while they try to shake this bad PR.

~~~
pcurve
they have healthy balance sheet pay this off. But most likely, they will take
on long term debt to finance this.

